# Can you help identify the breed?



## Chilix (Aug 31, 2020)

Possibly Vizla, whippet, pointer? Whats your thoughts? Thank you


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I see German Shepherd, Greyhound and Labrador..


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I have no idea.


----------



## John N (Sep 11, 2020)

Heinz 57 Variety!


----------

